

How to Get Lucky in E-Commerce - mcollinsblog
http://foreverjobless.com/how-to-get-lucky-in-e-commerce/

======
armenarmen
On the buying sites thing, what is your opinion of flippa and other sites like
that? Any tips on separating the dogs from ones that will actually "go"?

~~~
mcollinsblog
Hey, I didn't write the post, but looking through the comments, he says he did
get some sites from flippa. But mainly he did a "rediculous" amount of work.

Seems like that means he was spending all of his time looking for ecommerce
sites anywhere he could think of – flippa most likely included.

So it's just a numbers game, he's plowing through lots of opportunities,
finding some on flippa, finding some on other places... lots of hustling.

~~~
armenarmen
Sounds abOut right, thanks!

